
Unlocking the value of data in collaborative ecosystems with FROST DSL - flem1ng
https://medium.com/@XAIN/unlocking-the-value-of-data-in-collaborative-ecosystems-with-frost-5c3a65baf0f1
======
PetyaQ
Great article!

